# Somewhere over the rainbow



## joyfulmom (Apr 8, 2019)

This is Violin cover music with Ukulele for Somewhere over the rainbow. Please enjoy it.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks! Nicely done. One of my favorite songs!:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There's a nice way to start the week.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

A great song.

I _used_ to play it on my ol' geetar, till I heard Tommy Emmanuel play it. Yikes!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

if you want a Ukulele...Disarms me every time.


----------

